# Systems Administrators and Network Administrators



## tim19889

So what exactly is the difference between a systems administrator and a network administrator? Do systems administrators work more on layer 6 (presentation) and 7 (application) while network administrators work on the lower layers with things like switches, routers, modems and protocols? Or am I way off? I'm leaning more towards wanting to work with routers and switches and things of that nature once I get further on in my IT career.


----------



## PinoyIT

System administrators mainly administer the domain controllers and the servers. Network administrators work with the actual networking devices such as routers and switches and firewalls. But they often venture into each other's "areas". Depending on where you work you could be a systems admin that messes around with routers or a network admin who's adding new users to the domain controller.

If you're leaning more toward routers and switches then you want to be a network admin. That's what I want to be as well. From what I've seen to become a network admin you have to get into a noc support job which requires cisco knowledge. They prefer people with ccna/ccent and will quiz you on cisco related subjects. A common question I've been asked by them was the difference between ospf and rip. If you don't even know that then you won't get a personal interview. So a good path to take is to get a helpdesk job while studying for ccna. Get your ccna and then apply at noc jobs.


----------



## tim19889

Thanks for the info . Yeah I'm leaning more towards being a network administrator then. So what's your official title now? I always thought you were a network admin. I used to know the difference between ospf and rip when I was studying for my network+ cert but I've forgotten now. Good thing there's google to look these things up heh. 

So anyways if I would have a year or two of experience in a help desk type role, with the following certs:
A+
Network+
Security+
CCNA
MCTS:Configuring Windows 7

I would stand a pretty good chance of getting into a network admin job?


----------



## tim19889

Also if you already have your network+ cert would you say you're already halfway (knowledge-wise) to knowing what you need to know for the CCNA?


----------



## PinoyIT

I never said I was a network admin. I'm a systems admin. Well when you're on your phone interview, you don't really have time to go on the internet. I don't think you'll get a Network Administrator job with helpdesk experience and those certs because you don't have networking experience. Shoot for a NOC support job.

Network+ cert is maybe 25% or less of what you need to know for the CCNA.


----------



## tim19889

Thanks for the info. I'll probably start off trying to get a helpdesk/pc support job, then perhaps get into a NOC support job as you suggest, then try to break into a network admin job from there perhaps.



PinoyIT said:


> Well when you're on your phone interview, you don't really have time to go on the internet.


I don't know about that I'm a pretty fast Googler man . But yeah I know what you mean...I just have a tendency to forget things if I haven't studied them for awhile and/or used them. Unfortunately.


----------



## PinoyIT

It'll be a lot easier to get a Network Admin job once you have several years of NOC experience.


----------



## Gotchaz

The way I see it System admins have a life and Network admins don't since you're on call for outages and work after hours alot. System admins work regular hours pretty much since they don't touch the hardware side of the network. Regarless of certs you need experience. Even a helpdesk job troubleshooting network issues will help.


----------



## PinoyIT

Being on call is a pain specially if you live far from work. I recently had to come in due to issues with one of the servers. It was a pretty quick fix which was nice but 1 hour of driving for a 10 minute job sucks.


----------



## Gotchaz

PinoyIT said:


> Being on call is a pain specially if you live far from work. I recently had to come in due to issues with one of the servers. It was a pretty quick fix which was nice but 1 hour of driving for a 10 minute job sucks.


Yeah but the OT is nice, unless you're on salary. I get an automatic 4 hours OT if I have to step out of my place. :laugh:


----------



## tim19889

Thanks for the info . Now I'm debating what path I want to take. Won't have to make a decision for a little while though as I plan on starting out as a pc tech first. I just want to get this pesky 70-680 exam out of the way before I really start doing some hardcore job hunting. Unfortunately I've been denied some contract jobs because they conflicted with my full-time retail job . Barrister wanted to take me on as a tech (they pay you $40 per pc you fix) but then told me they couldn't use me because my schedule is too restricted.


----------



## SportsITjunkie

I think all the titles are BS. You can check out a job posting and the network admin criteria is very specific/detailed asking you to be an expert in tons of different areas and the next job posting the network admin criteria is far less. Does anyone else realize this?


----------



## PinoyIT

Different companies require different things. There's also different levels or tiers when it comes to IT positions.


----------



## PinoyIT

Well I've gotten the call and looks like I'll be switching over to the networking side. NOC Engineer. Better pay, better benefits, and closer to home. :grin:


----------



## tim19889

Congratulations 
Do you think you'll like it better than being a Systems Admin?


----------



## 2xg

Interesting Title, bec. I am both. :grin:

Been doing this for straight 10 years and it's an extremely complicated job that I have and I enjoy all the challenges (projects).

I have keep up with all the training. Luckily my Employer pays for all of them.


----------



## guptasahil77

PinoyIT said:


> System administrators mainly administer the domain controllers and the servers. Network administrators work with the actual networking devices such as routers and switches and firewalls. But they often venture into each other's "areas". Depending on where you work you could be a systems admin that messes around with routers or a network admin who's adding new users to the domain controller.
> 
> If you're leaning more toward routers and switches then you want to be a network admin. That's what I want to be as well. From what I've seen to become a network admin you have to get into a noc support job which requires cisco knowledge. They prefer people with ccna/ccent and will quiz you on cisco related subjects. A common question I've been asked by them was the difference between ospf and rip. If you don't even know that then you won't get a personal interview. So a good path to take is to get a helpdesk job while studying for ccna. Get your ccna and then apply at noc jobs.


thanks......
your post really sort out my confusion about the work role of system & network admin


----------



## ElizabethLotus

I think you may have it backwards- system admin is usually in charge of wan/LAN/routers and switches. It's is installation and management of infrastructure of the systems hard lines then actual management of the data and data delivery protocols. Usually requires an MCTIP/MCTS. IT Network Admin would be the MCSE level data and data system delivery position, but on a relatively small scale. An MCSE is really only giving admin for a T-500 switch admin and 3x that as support. Those staff are overseeing open/tier 2 server networks and the computers they push to. There are also system architects. They develop, deploy and ultimately write the LDAP and command line for the servers, as well as are the only cert level high enough to manage the 1032x1032 architecture. This also requires a masters degree. And a very detailed knowledge of programming. (I am this level) on OSX Server and have an MCTIP and MCSE. As well as multiple SQL and Cisco endorsements. A quick google search will show I'm correct in this.


----------



## Fjandr

Your organization may be different, but no network admin worth their salt is "MCSE-level."

By 1032x1032, I'm assuming you're referring to ITU X.1032, which is certainly within the purview of a decent enterprise-level network admin.


----------



## ElizabethLotus

Anyway you flip whose work place does what- system admins over see the architectures allowing data transfer, and IT Network Admin oversee the systems and hardware moving that data- system admin- wan/LAN routers, and switches. IT network admin servers, computers, and software. Period. 
And I consult with the largest consulting firm in the country and own my own successful IT business. I don't need to work for anyone. I have a TIGHT and profitable skill set.


----------



## BosonMichael

ElizabethLotus said:


> I think you may have it backwards- system admin is usually in charge of wan/LAN/routers and switches. It's is installation and management of infrastructure of the systems hard lines then actual management of the data and data delivery protocols. Usually requires an MCTIP/MCTS. IT Network Admin would be the MCSE level data and data system delivery position, but on a relatively small scale. An MCSE is really only giving admin for a T-500 switch admin and 3x that as support. Those staff are overseeing open/tier 2 server networks and the computers they push to. There are also system architects. They develop, deploy and ultimately write the LDAP and command line for the servers, as well as are the only cert level high enough to manage the 1032x1032 architecture. This also requires a masters degree. And a very detailed knowledge of programming. (I am this level) on OSX Server and have an MCTIP and MCSE. As well as multiple SQL and Cisco endorsements. A quick google search will show I'm correct in this.


Sorry, Elizabeth... I've been in the IT and certification industries for 15 years, and Pinoy was absolutely correct. The nomenclature is fairly standard: SYSTEMS admins work on data SYSTEMS, and NETWORK admins work on wide area NETWORKS, local area NETWORKS, routers, switches, etc. 

I'm quite confident that, if you were to post a poll, most of the people would agree with my assessment of the job responsibilities of a systems admin and a network admin. If you feel the need to justify your answer, by all means, please do so.

Although YOUR company might use MCSEs for switch administration, the MCSE certification has nothing to do with switches; it has to do with administration of Microsoft server technologies.

For what it's worth, there is no such thing as the 1032x1032 architecture. Nor is there any such thing as the MCTIP (it is MCITP). A quick Google search will show I'm correct in this.


----------

